# How long is a empty plot typically vacant?



## Jhine7 (May 1, 2020)

Had 10 villagers. One moved out. Today is the first day the plot is empty. If I don't get a villager I want today, will I be able to try again tomorrow or will it be sold? If not, how many days on average does it take for someone random to move in if you haven't chosen someone?


----------



## angiepie (May 1, 2020)

It’s random. I’ve had a plot open for a few days and other times it’s sold the next day. If you’re looking for a dreamie I wouldn’t risk waiting until tomorrow. If you don’t have time just make sure to set back your clock so the game doesn’t go to the next day while you’re sleeping.


----------



## Khaelis (May 1, 2020)

1 to 3 days seems to be the average.


----------



## Lazaros (May 1, 2020)

unless you aren't active in massive online trading, generally for a few days. i've touched SO MANY void villagers that i really don't want, that my plots are usually vacant for a singular day and then someone moves in. it's a pain every time.


----------



## stiney (May 1, 2020)

Lazaros said:


> unless you aren't active in massive online trading, generally for a few days. i've touched SO MANY void villagers that i really don't want, that my plots are usually vacant for a singular day and then someone moves in. it's a pain every time.



It only takes one sometimes. I picked up Axel from (I’m 90% sure) JKDOS the day after Colton left. 

I had only played with two people at that point, one I know IRL and it wasn’t her move out. I wasn’t sure Axel came from another town until he started talking about being given his blue argyle sweater.


----------



## Lazaros (May 1, 2020)

stiney said:


> It only takes one sometimes. I picked up Axel from (I’m 90% sure) JKDOS the day after Colton left.
> 
> I had only played with two people at that point, one I know IRL and it wasn’t her move out. I wasn’t sure Axel came from another town until he started talking about being given his blue argyle sweater.


the last 4 empty plots got auto-filled with someones villagers that i haven't played with in a few days - i literally "grabbed" 'em when my town was still full. all four of them (wolfgang, bianca, anabelle & fuchsia) have told me where they came from at their introduction and i had to stick with them for some time.

i can't just stop online trading, but it's still a pain. i _really_ don't want anyones void villagers, but island hoping is a real pain because of the stress of having to do it in a single day.


----------



## Ruby Rose (May 1, 2020)

I actually had this same question too. Is the first day after someone moves out considered 'safe' at all in terms of if it'll be empty for at least the one day? If not, is there a method for checking?

I want to move out Julian for someone to give me Tasha, but I'm scared that I'll ruin it and someone will take the last spot cause I'm already at 10 myself.


----------



## stiney (May 1, 2020)

Lazaros said:


> the last 4 empty plots got auto-filled with someones villagers that i haven't played with in a few days - i literally "grabbed" 'em when my town was still full. all four of them (wolfgang, bianca, anabelle & fuchsia) have told me where they came from at their introduction and i had to stick with them for some time.
> 
> i can't just stop online trading, but it's still a pain. i _really_ don't want anyones void villagers, but island hoping is a real pain because of the stress of having to do it in a single day.



Yeah I wanted to find a new smug to replace Colton but I didn’t have time for more than a handful of islands that day—five maybe? I went to bed knowing it was a gamble and woke up to Axel. 

I wouldn’t have minded so much but I already had Cousteau and Hamlet. Jocks are generally my least favorite too. 

Snooty is in boxes today and tomorrow is Saturday so I have all the time in the world and like 80k Nook Miles (so what 40 tickets?) to find a smug.


----------



## BalloonFight (May 1, 2020)

Just letting people know on this. If you don't want someone else's voided villager, IE from your friends list or from online trading, turn on airplane mode on your switch. Not having Wi-Fi connection makes it so you can island hunt freely and not have to worry about a voided one, or you can just go to the next day and have a random villager instead of a voided. Especially if you have a large friends list, or are doing many trades a day, this is a must imo.

Of course you can also TT backwards in the same day of your open plot to keep it open for a long time while you island hunt for a dreamie.


----------



## cheezu (May 1, 2020)

It's be open the day after the villager moves out but after that, there's the potential of having it filled the next day.
So unless you want to risk it, your best bet is going island hopping the first day the plot is empty.


----------

